# [enemy-torritory] et: command not found (résolu)

## deja_pris

Bonjour à tous.

Après une install qui s'est pas trop mal passée (à part que j'ai galéré 4 ou 5 jours parce que j'arrivais plus à me connecter sur internet, parce que mon cable etait grillé...  :Embarassed:  ), j'ai enfin réussi à avoir un desktop bien configuré, avec accélération 3D etc... Alors j'ai voulu tester ca et installer enemy territory.

J'ai donc fait un emerge enemy-territory (qui s'est bien passé) puis un emerge  enemy-territory-etpro (qui s'est bien passé aussi), emerges à la fin desquels on me dit que pour lancer le jeu, je dois "run et" (et respectivement etpro).

Sauf que j'ai ca : 

```
rlespess@Gentoo-machine ~ $ et

bash: et: command not found

rlespess@Gentoo-machine ~ $ etpro

bash: etpro: command not found
```

J'ai cherché sur le forum et demandé à mon frangin (grand joueur de et sur sa gentoo (: ) s'il savait le pourquoi du comment, mais rien.

Si quelqu'un a une idée de ce que je peux faire, je lui serai grandement reconnaissant de me la faire partager.

Pour les précisions, je suis sur un P4 3Gz avec HT, 1Go de ram en dual channel, avec une geforce fx5900XT, les nouveaux drivers nvidia, et je suis sous E17.

Merci !Last edited by deja_pris on Mon Jul 24, 2006 7:11 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## PabOu

Il faut que ton utilisateur fasses partie du groupe "games" (comme indiqué à la fin de l'emerge).

Si il n'en fais pas partie, rajoute le, et puis delog/relog toi.

Edit : bienvenue à toi ;-)

----------

## geekounet

Bienvenue  :Smile: 

La commande pour t'ajouter au groupe games pour t'aider :

```
# gpasswd -a ton_user games
```

----------

## deja_pris

Merci de vous interesser à mon problème.

En fait en créant mon compte utilisateur, j'avais déjà prévu le coup, et je m'étais déjà mis dans le groupe games (: . J'avais déja essayé de m'y "remettre" quand j'ai vu que ca ne marchait pas grace à la commande donnée en fin d'installation, mais rien n'y a fait.

J'ai essayé de reinstaller, mais ca ne veut toujours pas...

Edit : j'ai bien accepté la licence au fait (;Last edited by deja_pris on Fri Aug 25, 2006 8:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PabOu

pourrais tu faire cette commande :

```
echo $PATH
```

Et nous montrer la sortie ?

----------

## deja_pris

Oui avec plaisir (: .

```
 echo $PATH

/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin
```

Je sais pas ce que c'est, apparament y'a des versions de mes programmes (kernel, gcc, kde mais je sais pas pourquoi je l'ai sorti de mes variables use...).

----------

## PabOu

normalement, si tu est/étais dans le groupe games, tu devrais avoir la même ligne avec une petite différence.. à la fin, se trouverait ":/usr/games/bin"

La commande 

```
groups
```

 te retournes quoi ?

edit : la commande echo $PATH affiche la variable $PATH qui est propre à ton user.. Il s'agit d'une liste de répertoires dans laquelle ton système va chercher les programmes (comme ca, tu ne dois pas taper tout le chemin de l'executable, mais uniquement son nom).

Dans ce cas-ci, ca ne sert à rien de rajouter toi-même le /usr/games/bin, parcequ'il te faut être dans le groupe games pour pouvoir executer le binaire (il appartient à root:games)

----------

## deja_pris

```
 groups

wheel audio cdrom games usb users portage
```

Apparament je suis bien dans le groupe games...

----------

## PabOu

ok, alors essaye ca (solution temporaire):

```
export PATH=${PATH}:/usr/games/bin && et
```

----------

## deja_pris

Ca me donne 

```
 export PATH=${PÄTH}:/usr/games/bin && et

bash: PATH=${PÄTH}:/usr/games/bin: bad substitution
```

c'est peut-etre a cause du " sur le A ...

Sinon apres avoir lu ton explication sur echo $PATH je suis allé voir dans /usr/games/bash ce qu'il y avait, c'est un fichier vide...

Je tente sans " (:

Edit : bin j'ai rien que ce soit /usr/games/bash (erreur de frappe dans le post d'ailleurs, pas das la console (: ) ou dans /usr/games/binLast edited by deja_pris on Wed Jul 19, 2006 5:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## PabOu

euh oui, j'ai posté trop vite sans me rendre compte du tréma sur le A.. j'ai édité mais apparement, tu as vu mon post avant ;-)

Et euh... j'ai pas parlé de /usr/games/bash moi, mais de /usr/games/bin. Normalement ce répertoire ne devrait PAS être vide.

----------

## deja_pris

Bon, j'ai plein de choses, mais des erreurs (:

```
export PATH=${PATH}:/usr/games/bin && e

ET 2.60b linux-i386 May  8 2006

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/rlespess/.etwolf/etmain

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak2.pk3 (22 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak1.pk3 (10 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak0.pk3 (3725 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/mp_bin.pk3 (6 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain

----------------------

3763 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec language.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

------- Input Initialization -------

Joystick is not active.

------------------------------------

Bypassing CD checks

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 4: 800 600

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error couldn't open the X display

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)

Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error couldn't open the X display

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

```

Visiblement y'a des choses qui vont pas avec opengl dans mon Xorg.conf...

Je vais aller jeter un oeil

----------

## PabOu

je me demande.. est-ce qu'il ne faut pas que tu fasses partie du groupe "video" pour changer les modes d'affichage (résolution et tout le schmiblik) ?

----------

## deja_pris

Effectivement, ca doit avoir rapport avec le groupe video, mais je comprends pas trop...

J'ai mis mon user dans le groupe video, mais le jeu ne se lance avec la commande de Pabou que quand je suis en root... Et si je suis pas en root mais logé avec mon user ca me sort le même message d'erreur que tout à l'heure... Alors que tout à l'heure j'avais le message d'erreur que je sois logé en root ou en user...

(Désolé mais je dois vous laisser quelques instants, on passe à table chez moi (: ).

A plus tard et merci pour votre aide

----------

## PabOu

Je vais faire à manger moi.. et puis passer à table ;)

En attendant, vérifie bien que tes users soient dans les bons groupes... oublie pas de délog/relog, et pour être vraiment sur à 100% d'être délogué, reboote

----------

## deja_pris

Puisse être ton appétit aussi bon que l'a été le mien ^^.

J'ai fait un reboot, en user j'ai ca pour les groupes :

```
 groups

wheel audio cdrom video games usb users portage
```

et j'ai toujours la même chose : le jeu se lance lorsque j'exécute ta commande uniquement en root et pas en user, et il ne lance ni en user ni en root avec les commandes "classiques" (et et etpro).

J'ai voulu regarder le contenu du shell au lancement du jeu et comparer à ce qui s'écrit quand je lance en user, la différence se trouve à ce niveau :

en user 

```

...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 4: 800 600

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error couldn't open the X display

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)

Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error couldn't open the X display

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

```

et en root (donc quand ca marche) :

```

...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 4: 800 600

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DGA" missing on display ":0.0".

Failed to detect XF86DGA Mouse

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600

Using 4/4/4 Color bits, 24 depth, 0 stencil display.

GL_RENDERER: GeForce FX 5900XT/AGP/SSE2

Initializing OpenGL extensions

...using GL_S3_s3tc

...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_env_add

...using GL_ARB_multitexture

...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array

...ignoring GL_NV_fog_distance

...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic

Initializing GLX extensions

...using GLX_SGI_swap_control

...using GLX_SGI_video_sync

XF86 Gamma extension initialized

```

J'ai commencé à la ligne 27, les 26 premières étant identiques et visibles sur un de mes posts précédents.

Je regarde si ca m'inspire quelque chose (: .

----------

## deja_pris

Pour info je viens d'installer tuxracer (héhé...), le problème est le même :

-ne se lance ni en root ni en user avec la commance tuxracer (cas 1)

-se lance uniquement en root avec la commande  export PATH=${PATH}:/usr/games/bin && tuxracer (cas 2)

Le message d'erreur est 

```
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

*** tuxracer error: Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device
```

quand j'utilise la commande export PATH=${PATH}:/usr/games/bin && tuxracer en user, et toujours bash: tuxracer: command not found dans le cas 1.

Je vais tâter mon Xorg.conf histoire de voir ...

----------

## PabOu

Comment est-ce que tu lances X ? xdm/gdm/kdm/entrance/autre ? startx/startkde/... ?

Tu utilises quel driver pour ta carte gfx ?

----------

## deja_pris

Oula tu vas un peu vite...

Pour lancer X je fais startx, et E17 se lance proprement.

Pour préciser j'ai eu quelques ennuis avec X : j'ai installé E17 à l'aide d'un script, qui devait normalement installer Xorg en même temps. Ca a (apparament) bien marché, sauf que je n'arrivais pas à mettre la bonne définition. J'ai voulu aller modifier xorg.conf, mais il n'existait pas... J'en ai donc créé un, et après avoir mis à jour mes drivers nvidia et remanié xorg.conf en conséquence, ca marche plutôt bien (9800 fps à glxgears, au lieu de 280 quand j'avais pas de xorg.conf ni de drivers nvidia).

Enfin bref, maintenant ca va mieux ; mais c'est peut-être pas encore au point...

Pour ma carte gfx, je supposerai que c'est une abréviation de geforcefx (sinon je ne sais pas ce que c'est (: ) : bin j'ai fait ca : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477919.html (j'ai installé nvidia-drivers).

Sinon ca a l'air d'être le même topo pour toutes les applications qui utilisent X, parce que même gaim je n'ai pas pu le lancer en user, toujours avec le même genre de message d'erreur :

```
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

(gaim:13338): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_get_name: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

** (gaim:13338): WARNING **: cannot open display: unset

```

----------

## deja_pris

Bon, j'ai rien vu dans xorg.conf qui puisse me dire pourquoi je peux pas m'en servir si je suis pas en root...

Je retenterai des trucs demain soir, pas avant parce que je serai au taf )': .

Bonne nuit a tous et encore merci.

----------

## truc

Est ce que tu lance le jeu avec le même utilisateur à qui appartient la session X ?

J'en reviens à la question déjà posé, quand tu ouvre un terminal et que tu fais echo $USER ça te donne quoi?

EDIT: d'après ton message, tu lance X en root c'est ça? déjà remarque numéro 1 c'est po bien.. remarque numéro 2, faut vite changer ça  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

carte gfx = carte graphique ;) mais ca va, maintenant j'ai compris que tu utilises le driver nvidia, c'est ce que je voulais savoir

Comme truc à dit, le "startx", tu dois le lancer en tant qu'user, pas en tant que root !

Si c'est déjà en tant que user que tu le fais, alors je ne vois qu'un truc : l'export ne se fait pas correctement, et tu as surement des problèmes de variables (c'est déjà pas normal qu'il n'y ait pas /usr/games/bin dans ton PATH).

Essaye un echo $DISPLAY pour voir ? il dit quelque chose ? (normalement il devrait dire :0.0)

Et par curiosité que dit la commande var ? (beaucoup de trucs, mais plus précisement ?)

J'ai l'impression qu'il pourrait y avoir un petit problème avec tes fichiers de config bash et/ou profile (~/.bashrc ~/.bash_profile ~/.profile mais aussi et surtout, ceux dans /etc)

Euh, les autres, si je dis des bétises, arrêtez-moi tout de suite ;)

----------

## George Abitbol

bonjour,

alors pour le PATH, regle ca en le modifiant dans ton .bashrc : si dans ton fichier .bashrc tu as un truc qui commence par

```

export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:..."

```

alors ajoute à la suite du dernier élément ":/usr/games/bin".

Si t'as rien de ce genre, alors ajoute dans ton .bashrc la ligne :

```

epxort PATH="${PATH}:/usr/games/bin"

```

Pour info, $PATH est une variable d'environnement qui indique à ton shell où il peut aller chercher des binaires quand tu tapes une commande.

Ensuite pour et, il semble que l'utilisateur avec lequel tu lances et ne soit pas le même que celui avec lequel tu lances X (en tapant startx dans ton tty (le truc noir en mode texte quand tu bootes)) ; sachant que tu n'as créé qu'un seul utilisateur, j'en déduis que tu lances X en root, et donc je te répète pour la 800000eme fois : ON NE SE LOGGUE JAMAIS EN ROOT, ON N'EXECUTE JAMAIS RIEN EN ROOT (sauf pour faire de l'administration (mais startx c'est pas vraiment le cas), et dans ce cas on utilise sudo), UN SHELL ROOT C'EST _MAL_. Voila, c'est dit.

----------

## deja_pris

Effectivement, je lance X en root (je sais, c'est mal, mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de configurer mon /etc/sudoers, et c'est un peu pÃ©nible de faire su Ã  chaque fois que je veux faire un truc  s: ), ca vient peut-Ãªtre de lÃ  alors.

Je retenterai le coup ce soir, en sortant du taf.

Merci et a plus

Edit : pour les moderateurs, tapez pas sur george abitbol parce qu'il me parle fort, c'est mon frangin (qui au passage m'a sournoisement subtilise mon avatar...), y'a pas de souci (: . Ah et desole pour les accents, je poste depuis un windows la, il a du mal...

----------

## S_Oz

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
> 
> ...

 

Cela c'est du classique! L'utilisateur qui essaye d'utilise le serveur X n'est pas autorisé.

L'utilisateur qui a lancé le serveur X doit définir les autorisations si il veut le partager avec d'autre utilisateur.

Autoriser username à afficher des fenètres:

```
xhost +username
```

Ou alors autoriser n'importe qui (pour faire rapide):

```
xhost +
```

----------

## truc

Il n'y a pas besoin d'utiliser sudo pour utiliser X en tant que simple utilisateur. je crois qu'il suffit qu'il fasse partie du groupe video (je ne suis même pas sûr que ça soit vraiment nécessaire)

----------

## George Abitbol

 *truc wrote:*   

> Il n'y a pas besoin d'utiliser sudo pour utiliser X en tant que simple utilisateur.

 

je n'ai rien dit de tel...

 *truc wrote:*   

>  je crois qu'il suffit qu'il fasse partie du groupe video (je ne suis même pas sûr que ça soit vraiment nécessaire)

 

ce n'est en effet pas nécessaire.

----------

## deja_pris

@ George Abitbol :

 *Quote:*   

> Pour info, $PATH est une variable d'environnement qui indique ï¿½ ton shell oï¿½ il peut aller chercher des binaires quand tu tapes une commande. 

 

Ca j'avais compris ; le probleme, comme je l'ai ecrit plus haut, c'est que mon fichier /usr/games/bin est vide... L'hypothÃ¨se soulevÃ©e par Pabou quant Ã  un problÃ¨me de variable et/ou de fichier config bash/profile est donc a explorer a mon (humble) avis, tout en prenant en consideration le fait que seuls les jeux sont dans ce cas, les autres applications se lancant normalement a la commande...

Edit : autant pour moi /usr/games/bin n'est pas vire, j'avais mal regardé   :Embarassed:  , dedans j'ai et, et-etpro et tuxracer.

----------

## PabOu

On le tient notre problème ;)

C'est le fait que tu lances X en root.

Alors, 2 solutions ont déjà été proposées.. la mieux, c'est de ne jamais utiliser le compte root pour autre chose que de l'administration (et donc, le startx c'est avec ton utilisateur que tu dois le faire)

La seconde, c'est le xhost proposé par S_Oz.

Une fois que tu auras lancé X en user, essaye de lancer et, et puis on verra ensuite ;)

----------

## deja_pris

Bien, il y a du nouveau (: .

Je tiens d'aborg a signaler que j'ai reussi à lancer un jeu en user. Mais de manière très sale...

Bon déja j'ai fait un ajout 

```
epxort PATH="${PATH}:/usr/games/bin"
```

 dans .bashrc, et depuis je peux lancer les jeux grâce à la commande "normale".

Ensuite je me suis donné quelques droits en user en mettant 

```
rlespess ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
```

 dans mon fichier sudoers. Je sais pas si c'est grâce à ça, mais j'ai pu démarrer X en étant logé en user (rlespess, vous l'aurez deviné...) ; enfin ca démarre juste X, mais pas E17 comme ca devrait... C'est à dire que ca m'affiche le logo nvidia, mais qu'apres j'ai juste X, avec 3terminaux moches et une horloge pas tres à l'heure...

J'ai rebooté, et la c'etait différent : en faisant startx j'avais toujours le logo nvidia, puis l'ecran de chargement qu'il y a juste avant l'écran de chargement d'enlightenment (le premier est un ecran tout noir avec le curser de la souris en forme de croix, le second bah c'est le splashscreen d'E17, avec le logo etc...). Et puis ca s'arrête la. Et si je fais ctrl+alt+backspace, je reviens à mon tty ou il est écrit qu'un truc avec /home/rlespess/Xauthority ne va pas...

J'ai essayé de voir si ca venait pas mon xinitrc quand je me logge en user, je savais pas si y'avait exec enlightenment-17 dedans. J'ai regardé dans le xinitrc de root, mais je l'ai pas vu /: ...

je me suis donc loggé en root, j'ai fait startx, me suis loggé en user, ai tenté de lancer tuxracer, il m'a sorti le meme message d'erreur que d'habitude (libX etc...) ; je me reloge en root, je fais 

```
xhost +rlespess
```

, il me dit que rlespess n'est pas un hostname valide... je fais donc 

```
xhost +
```

, le message qui apparait me plait, donc je me reloge en user, je lance tuxracer, et là ca marche (:

Je continue à chercher pour ce problème de Xauthority (dont le nom a l'air assez explicite...), parce que même si mon problème est résolu, la solution trouvée ne me plaît pas vraiment...

Merci à tous pour votre aide en tout cas.

----------

## geekounet

Oulà, on démarre pas X en root. Et c'est pour ça que t'arrive pas à démarrer une appli avec ton user.

Si tu veux démarrer enlightenment avec un startx avec ton user :

```
$ echo enlightenment-17 > .xinitrc

$ startx
```

C'est pas plus compliqué.

De plus, le path /usr/games/bin s'ajoute au login du user, comme tu switch de user après t'être connecté en root, tu ne doit pas avoir un environnement comme tu devrait l'avoir en te loguant, mais tu as plutôt le PATH standard.

Démarre X avec ton user, et tous tes problèmes seront réglés, c'est aussi simple que ça  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

nan , mais pour une raison inconnue je crois qu'il ne veut pas, on lui dit ça depuis plusieurs posts déjà... et pas besoin(normalement)  de configurer sudo (avec sudoers) pour faire tourner un jeu..

----------

## deja_pris

Merci pour ton aide pierreg (:  .

J'avais déjà essayé de résoudre ce problème de E17 au démarrage de X quand je le lance en user. C'est pourquoi je suis allé voir dans le xinitrc de root pour voir comment je pouvais faire lancer E17 avec X (je me souvenais que j'avais du rajouter exec enlightenment-0.17 quelque part, mais je ne me souvenais plus où), mais je n'ai rien vu qui fasse rférence à enlightenment...

J'ai essayer ta methode, mais j'ai ceci :

```
 echo enlightenment-17 > .xinitrc 

bash: .xinitrc: Permission denied
```

J'ai essayé avec sudo, et en tapant le chemin complet jusqu'à initrc (/etc/X11/xinit), rien n'y a fait. J'ai donc ajouté à la fin de mon fichier xinitrc 

```
exec enlightenment-0.17
```

 avec un éditeur de texte, mais ca ne marche pas.

Je me suis alors logé en root dans le tty, et j'ai fait :

```
cp ~root/.xinitrc ~rlespess
```

 pour avoir le même xinitrc en user qu'en root, ca ne marche pas non plus...

----------

## deja_pris

Merci truc de me prendre pour un ***, mais la raison inconnue pour laquelle je ne lance pas X en user c'est PARCE QUE JE NE PEUX PAS. Si je le pouvais je le ferais, comme tu le dis ca fait suffisament de fois qu'on me le dit... C'est bien le problème que j'essaie de résoudre depuis ce midi.

Le message d'erreur qui apparait quand j'essaie de lancer X est 

```
xinit: Server error.

xauth: error in locking authority file /home/rlespess/.Xauthority
```

Edit : dsl de m'emporter truc...

----------

## deja_pris

Bon, je n'ai pas la moindre idée de pourquoi, mais ca marche...

Merci en tout cas.

A+

----------

## truc

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Edit : dsl de m'emporter truc...

 

Arf, c'est moi qui aie été un peu vache aussi, sans doute parce-que j'allais me faire couper une dents chez le dentiste quelques dizaines de minutes plus tard.. (ça y est c'est bon  :Smile:  ; 3/4 de dents en moins   :Confused:  )

Donc je suis désolé, tu es désolé tout le monde il est désolé, on fait la paix  :Smile: 

Sinon, le script startx gère les cookies, et si lorsque tu le lances, si tu n'as pas les permissions suffisantes (qui apparaissent dans le fichier ~/.Xauthority ), alors startx va te générer le "magic cookie " nécessaire (pour que tu puisse effectivement lancer X sur un DISPLAY donné.

Je pense donc que tu as finalement lancer startx, en tant que rlespess et non en root, ce qui expliquerai la chose. Pourtant tu dis l'avoir déjà lancer en tant simple utilisateur avant (sans utiliser sudo etc..) donc en fait, ce post ne sert quasiment à rien, sinon à faire la paix, et à inciter les gens à regarder le script startx , car vous pourriez aussi trouver interessant de le modifier un peu.

----------

## deja_pris

J'espere que ton passage chez le dentiste n'a pas été trop difficile... En tout cas désolé hein, mais je suis un peu impulsif...

En fait le problème n'est pas complètement résolu. Pour la précision, non je n'avais jamais réusii à démarrer X en tant que simple utlilisateur ; c'est d'ailleurs pour ca que je me suis un peu emporté en voyant tout le monde me dire "il faut lancer X en se logant en user" alors que c'etait ce que j'essayais de faire depuis je ne sais combien de temps et que je n'y arrivais pas a cause de cette f****** permission. Ce que je faisais, c'etait me loger en user apres avoir lancé X.

Sinon ba comme je l'ai dit le problème n'est pas vraiment résolu en fait :

-j'ai cru qu'il l'etait, car par curiosité j'ai fait  

```
 sudo startx
```

   pour voir ce que ca donnait. Ca a bien fonctionné, E17 a démarré etc... sauf qu'apparament j'etais en root, car lorsque je lancais une console elle me disait que j'etais root (dans la barre en haut du terminal y'a le nom d'utilisateur, c'etait root@Gentoo-machine, donc pas rlespess), et je pouvais me loger en user en faisant 

```
su rlespess
```

 .. sauf qu'à côté de ça, j'avais les paramètres firefox de rlespess (thème, marque-pages etc...).

-j'ai rebooté, me suis logé en user, ai fait startx, et la meme problème qu'avant (.Xauthority...), la je retente un sudo startx, et ca ne marche pas

-je rereboote, refais directement sudo startx en user, et la ca marche /: ...

Donc finalement, je peux lancer X soit directement en root (mais c'est mal, ca va j'ai compris (; ), soit en faisant sudo startx en tant que user mais sans avoir essayé sans sudo avant, et dans ce cas je me retrouve avec des consoles root mais des variables d'environnement user...

^^

Ah tiens, ca sent un truc bizarre chez moi... On dirait du réinstall...

Bon ba merci bien en tout cas

PS : j'irais bien jeter un oeil dans .Xauthority, mais avec ces histoires de sudo/root/user/permission etc... j'ai un peu la tête qui s'embrouille...

Edit : par contre dites moi si je me trompe, mais ca me semblerait judicieux de changer l'intitulé du sujet de ce post, ou alors d'en créer un autre qui soit plus directement rattaché aux permissions de X...

----------

## deja_pris

Bien, j'ai du nouveau.

J'avais copier le xinitrc de root pour creer celui de mon user, ce qui fait que les permissions avaient ete gardees, c'est pour ca apparament qu'en me logant en user je ne pouvais pas lancer x correctement.

En effet en me placant dans mon home directory, j'obtenais

```
ls -la .x*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 19 Jul 20 20:14 .xinitrc
```

J'ai donc voulu utiliser chown, mais je n'ai pas bien saisi la syntaxe expliquee dans le man :

```
chown [options] user[:group] file...
```

J'ai fait 

```
sudo chown -R rlespess xinitrc
```

J'obtiens ca :

```
ls -la .x*

-rw-r--r-- 1 rlespess root 19 Jul 20 20:14 .xinitrc
```

Maintenant meme en faisant sudo startx ca ne demarre plus (toujours le meme ecran noir).

Si quelqu'un a une idee...

Edit : j'ai essayÃ© de mettre wheel a la place de :group dans la syntaxe expliquee dans le man (parce que rlespess appartient au groupe wheel, je sais c'est pas tres carthesien mais bon, faut bien essayer des trucs hein), ca ne marche toujours pas.

----------

## truc

bon je pense qu'il peut être interessant de se refaire un truc bien clair: as tu beaucoup de chose dans /home/rlespess (hormis les fichiers de configuration)? si oui sauvegarde , sinon on est partie pour un tour:

en root:

```
# on efface toutes traces de ton utilisateur

userdel rlespess

# puis 

rm -rf /home/rlespess

# puis on le recréé

adduser -m -g users -G games,video,audio,wheel rlespess

# Donc tu devrais avoir à nouveau un repertoire /home/rlespess de 

# créé contenant (au minimum normalement (je ne parle pas du minimum 

# nécessaire, mais de ce que tu devrai avoir)

# .  ..  .bash_logout  .bash_profile  .bashrc

ls -la /home/rlespess

```

Puisque la tu es en root, il te faut suer vers rlespess mais pas seulement avec su rlespess sinon tu ne pourras pas voir son/ton véritable environnement. Malin tu issueras (ça se dit ça?) donc:

```
su - rlespess -l
```

Comme Pabou va le souligner dans les posts suivant (je suis voyant)  il peut être interessant de te mettre un mot de passe  :Wink: 

```
passwd
```

ainsi tu as ton véritable environnement et Si tu n'as pas les fichiers annoncés, tu peux les créer d(qui appartiendront donc au bon utilisateur et group car tu veisn de suer..)

```
# /etc/skel/.bash_profile

# This file is sourced by bash for login shells.  The following line

# runs your .bashrc and is recommended by the bash info pages.

[[ -f ~/.bashrc ]] && . ~/.bashrc
```

```
# /etc/skel/.bashrc:

#

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup,

# including some apparently interactive shells such as scp and rcp

# that can't tolerate any output.  So make sure this doesn't display

# anything or bad things will happen !

# Test for an interactive shell.  There is no need to set anything

# past this point for scp and rcp, and it's important to refrain from

# outputting anything in those cases.

if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then

        # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now!

        return

fi

# Enable colors for ls, etc.  Prefer ~/.dir_colors #64489

if [[ -f ~/.dir_colors ]]; then

        eval `dircolors -b ~/.dir_colors`

else

        eval `dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS`

fi

# Change the window title of X terminals 

case ${TERM} in

        xterm*|rxvt*|Eterm|aterm|kterm|gnome)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;

esac

```

et 

```
# /etc/skel/.bash_logout

# This file is sourced when a login shell terminates.

# Clear the screen for security's sake.

clear

```

[/b]Puis créer ton .xinitrc:

```
echo "enlightenment-17" >> /home/rlespess/.xinitrc
```

vérifie les droits, tu dois avoir:

```
-rw-r--r--  1 rlespess users   127 jui 20 23:38 .bash_logout

-rw-r--r--  1 rlespess users   193 jui 20 23:38 .bash_profile

-rw-r--r--  1 rlespess users   976 jui 20 23:38 .bashrc

-rw-r--r--  1 rlespess users 23113 jui 20 23:38 .gdbinit

-rw-r--r--  1 rlespess users     7 jui 20 23:42 .xinitrc

```

Et après ça, on va voir si les permissions, PATH etc.. se mettent bien.

Alors déjà, 

Ce qui t'amènes dans son/ton répertoire avec ton environnement, et là normalement, si tu fais echo $PATH, tu verras que /usr/games/bin en fait partie.

Si tout se passe bien, si tu n'est pas déjà sous X (sinon ferme le et (pour être sûr) déloggue toi et reloggue toi en tant que rlespess

 directement. il est maintenant temps de tester startx qui (j'en donnerai mon morceau de dent perdu ce soir même) devrai fonctionner, tout comme et une fois dans X, et aprs avoir lancer un term  :Smile: 

enjoy (crossed fingers  :Wink:  )Last edited by truc on Fri Jul 21, 2006 5:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Enlight

j'ai eu un truc complétement paranormal à l'époque ou j'ai emergé tuxracer, en gros il s'est passé 3 semaines entre le moment où j'ai dit que je voulais faire partie du groupe games et le moment où ça c'est concrétisé, avant même syndrome, si je voulais jouer c'était en root... j'ai pas approfondi une fois que ça a marché, mais honnetement tous ce trucs qui relèvent du paranormal ces derniers temps ça m'inquiète.... à mon avis la fin du monde est proche  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## deja_pris

 *Quote:*   

> as tu beaucoup de chose dans /home/rlespess (hormis les fichiers de configuration)?

 

Je n'ai absolument rien (: .

Pour te rejoindre truc, j'avais aussi a l'esprit de me refaire un truc propre, parce que bon si j'ai migre vers gentoo c'est en partie pour pouvoir avoir une machine bien propre, et rien que pour cette manip j'ai l'impression d'avoir deja mis un sacre b*****...

Merci pour la methode donc, j'essaierai mais je ne sais pas trop quand vu que je pars en we juste apres le taf ce soir... Mais je vous tiendrai au courant (: .

 *Quote:*   

> si tu n'est pas déjà sous X 

  oula non malheureux, on ne lance jamais X en root   :Very Happy:  .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a mon avis la fin du monde est proche 

 

Ba j'espere pas, je voudrais pas m'etre fait ch** (et surtout avoir fait ch*** tous les gens qui m'ont aide) pour rien quand meme (; .

----------

## PabOu

ok, tu as des commandes de base à taper pour repartir avec un user propre (on dit merci à truc) !

Mais euh, il ne manque pas un passwd quelque part ? :\

Et puis, ce serait pas plus propre de mettre 'enlightmentmachintruc-17" dans /etc/rc.conf plutot que dans ~/.xinitrc ?

----------

## truc

effectivement pour le passwd, je le rajoute de suite  :Smile: 

Sinon, je ne vois pas précisément pourquoi ça serait moins propre dans ~/.xinitrc , car tu peux rajouter des trucs dans ce ~/.xinitrc, (du style d'autre appli à lancer etc..) ce qui n'est pas possible (à ma connaissance ) avec /etc/rc.conf.

Voila mon point de vue;)

----------

## deja_pris

Cette fois, c'est bel et bien resolu (: .

Bon j'avoue, c'est pas vraiment moi qui ai corrigé les erreurs (c'est george abitbol), mais j'ai a peu pres suivi ce qui a ete fait.

Deux choses ont ete faites principalement :

- d'abord virer tous les fichiers qui appartenaient a root dans mon home

- puis (hum   :Embarassed:  ) mettre le bon hostname dans /etc/hostname ...

Apres ca on pouvait lancer X en user, et un 

```
echo "exec enlightenment-0.17" > /.xinitrc
```

 et E17 se lancait proprement, avec mes parametres user, l'acceleration 3D etc...

C'etait un peu moins long que me refaire un user, mais bon, si jamais j'ai un autre problème de ce genre, au moins j'aurai la méthode (: .

Merci a tous en tout cas.

----------

## George Abitbol

corrections :

blabla resolu, blabla fichiers,

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - puis (hum   ) mettre le bon hostname dans /etc/hostname ...
> 
> 

 

dans /etc/conf.d/hostname

blabla X, blabla user,

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "exec enlightenment-0.17" > /.xinitrc
> ```
> ...

 

echo "exec enlightenment-0.17" > ~/.xinitrc

----------

